

Connect.Me – The Next Facebook? Probably Not. Will You Sign Up? Definitely. - pathik
http://www.pathikshah.com/blog/connect-me/

======
lhnz
What is this? It really doesn't explain well...

------
huge_ness
<http://bit.ly/gr4tKR>

